# My first try at a pen



## cabomhn (Nov 2, 2012)

Well I was thinking about it today and I realized I've kind of made a backwards progression in woodturning, started with bowls and hollow forms now I'm working towards giving pens a try. I'm decently happy with this pen, there were a couple things that I know I can do better next time but I'll settle this time and keep it as a reminder of what to do in the future. 

Turning this pen was fun and I think Im' going to like sprinkling in some pens between bigger projects for some "instant gratification."  But really, this was a lot of fun and I hope to keep making them in the future. Let me know what you think!

- Matt

[attachment=13041]


----------



## cabomhn (Nov 2, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> cabomhn said:
> 
> 
> > Well I was thinking about it today and I realized I've kind of made a backwards progression in woodturning, started with bowls and hollow forms now I'm working towards giving pens a try. I'm decently happy with this pen, there were a couple things that I know I can do better next time but I'll settle this time and keep it as a reminder of what to do in the future.
> ...



Oh sorry I forgot to put that into the original post, it's a Sierra pen kit with a piece of plane jane walnut in it!


----------



## JimH (Nov 2, 2012)

I think it turned out very nice.Espacially for your first pen.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## DKMD (Nov 3, 2012)

Looks like a great first, Matt! Just a little hint... Don't trust the bushings to make the wood mate well to the kits parts... Sometimes they'll get you flush and other times you'll get that little ledge where the two meet.


----------



## davidgiul (Nov 3, 2012)

Nice pen Matt. What is the finish? I have found that the 27/64 " bit is a little too big for the Sierra. I like to use a 10.5 mm bit.


----------



## Patrude (Nov 3, 2012)

cabomhn said:


> Well I was thinking about it today and I realized I've kind of made a backwards progression in woodturning, started with bowls and hollow forms now I'm working towards giving pens a try. I'm decently happy with this pen, there were a couple things that I know I can do better next time but I'll settle this time and keep it as a reminder of what to do in the future.
> 
> Turning this pen was fun and I think Im' going to like sprinkling in some pens between bigger projects for some "instant gratification."  But really, this was a lot of fun and I hope to keep making them in the future. Let me know what you think!
> 
> - Matt



Hey Matt, good looking first pen. Let this one be the inspiration to go right at it again. I agree with DKMD, the bushings can give you a false sense of accuracy. Best to use bushings to get close and finish turning to size on centers. Ther's lots of sources to help you with that process. I gotta say your first pen looks a sight better than my 1st pen which I still have! Thanks for sharing and good luck


----------



## BarbS (Nov 3, 2012)

Looks great for a fist pen, Matt! And they Are fun.. it's addictive.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 3, 2012)

Great job Matt ! Aren't you supposed to be studying? When do you find time to do all of these fantastic turnings?! 

All of your first are like my 50th ! Rock on !! 
Scott


----------



## cabomhn (Nov 3, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Looks like a great first, Matt! Just a little hint... Don't trust the bushings to make the wood mate well to the kits parts... Sometimes they'll get you flush and other times you'll get that little ledge where the two meet.



I was wondering about this. So in the case of my pen like above, and it doesn't quite meet up where it needs to be, what would be the process to get it to match up perfectly where it needs to be? Thanks!


----------



## cabomhn (Nov 3, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> Nice pen Matt. What is the finish? I have found that the 27/64 " bit is a little too big for the Sierra. I like to use a 10.5 mm bit.



So you are saying to use the same tube that comes with the kit but just use a 10.5 mm bit to drill it out?

Oh, and the finished I tried was a CA finish using micromesh to 12000. I had never tried micromesh before but it definitely does a pretty good job


----------

